# What did you pick up from VHS Vic 2012 expo?



## Damiieen (Feb 18, 2012)

Heeeeey,

Today I went to the Vic expo and had a great time I think I came home a bit too early though 
There were amazing animal's going around. 
I went in search of 2 Southern Angle Headed dragon's that's what I really wanted and pretty much all I could get (Didn't exactly save my money for the expo) but I'm very happy with my purchase.

Sooo what did everyone else pick up from the expo?

Thank you to all the organiser's and everyone who helped set up, well done )


----------



## shadowpuppet (Feb 18, 2012)

I picked up 2 2 month old beardies male n female. male a nice yellow n female a nice rosey red. Thinking of naming them AXl n ROSE


----------



## browny (Feb 18, 2012)

got last minute call for work today plus a sick missus to look after so end up missing this one yet again unfortunately hope to atleast see LOTS of photo's


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 18, 2012)

Bought bugger all, but thoroughly enjoyed looking over the displays and getting some fantastic info. There were some great critters for sale, but I was well and truley chaperoned by She Who Must Be Obeyed. No new snakes for me.


----------



## guff_man (Feb 18, 2012)

Just got home. Was expecting a bit more variety. I was soooo close to buying an albino Darwin.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Feb 18, 2012)

Great Expo, I got an awesome looking hatchling Mt. Isla Ackie. Great little guy, already settling in well.


----------



## Smittiferous (Feb 18, 2012)

I took the tribe along early this morning, was actually rather disappointed. Just seemed like any other pet shop to me. Although those two large monitors that were being petted have given me ideas


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 18, 2012)

Ummed and arrhhed about marm hatchies and then ended up with a water dragon.


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 18, 2012)

I got my dream reptile!!!!!!
We picked up a beautiful aussie GTP hatchie from Russell Grant. Am so happy with 'it', so beautiful, it is taking all my self control not to sit and watch it while it settles in. Will post pics later.

I also thought there wasn't as much variety as last year, but still had a great morning. On a less exciting note I got a couple of x large hides for a great price and 2 of the Scales & Tails binders I have been hanging out for.


----------



## tyson001 (Feb 18, 2012)

i ended up getting a jungle first snake yay hewas s nice temprement when i got him but after a stressful day when i went to put him in his new home he went to a complete physco lol. also picked up two longnecks and two green tree frogs.


----------



## reptalica (Feb 18, 2012)

Ricochet said:


> Bought bugger all, but thoroughly enjoyed looking over the displays and getting some fantastic info. There were some great critters for sale, but I was well and truley chaperoned by She Who Must Be Obeyed. No new snakes for me.





tyson001 said:


> i ended up getting a jungle first snake yay hewas s nice temprement when i got him but after a stressful day when i went to put him in his new home he went to a complete physco lol. also picked up two longnecks and two green tree frogs.




The jungle was probably uttering..."welcome to my world".


----------



## Bretsta (Feb 18, 2012)

Got myself 2 very cute hatchy Nephrurus Levis with nice blue eyes. very happy. but if i'd had my Advanced license i reckon i'd have been walking out with a Woma as well. saving the coin for next year's expo. Reckon i could've had a field day!!!


----------



## snake_handler90 (Feb 18, 2012)

got my self a gold tree snake awesome little guy cant wait till he gets a little bigger. was eye'n off a couple of scrub pythons but i just dont have the room


----------



## tyson001 (Feb 18, 2012)

reptalica said:


> The jungle was probably uttering..."welcome to my world".




lol prob. nah he nice just needs his time i think.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Feb 18, 2012)

How was the VHS Reptile Expo today compared to last year, least the weather was on the good side for a lovely sunny day to be out and about, with family and friends those of you that did go hope you all had a happy time why you were there.


----------



## Levold (Feb 18, 2012)

I was told not to bring anything living home... Wanted some Water dragons, Blue tongues, and a coastal Carpet amongst other things, but ended up buying 52 frozen rats. ;p Them GTP and a few Monitors were tempting though. hmmmm Next year... lol


----------



## gosia (Feb 18, 2012)

sarah_m said:


> I got my dream reptile!!!!!!
> We picked up a beautiful aussie GTP hatchie from Russell Grant. Am so happy with 'it', so beautiful, it is taking all my self control not to sit and watch it while it settles in. Will post pics later.
> 
> I also thought there wasn't as much variety as last year, but still had a great morning. On a less exciting note I got a couple of x large hides for a great price and 2 of the Scales & Tails binders I have been hanging out for.



Congrats! Russell is a top bloke and great breeder! I got mine of him over a year ago and it grew into a gorgeous snake. If you have any questions, just give him a call and he be more then happy to answer any questions or give advise! Congrats again - and I want pictures!

*****

I on the other hand was told by hubby that I wasn't allowed to bring anything home that was "live" so came home with frozen rats and mice :cry: tho.....picked my next purchase which will be - turtles  By right I did not purchased them at the show..... I just took a business card and will ring the guy tomorrow and purchase will be done later this week! Yeap I am a woman true to my word bahahahahaha :evil: :lol:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 18, 2012)

gosia said:


> *****
> 
> I on the other hand was told by hubby that I wasn't allowed to bring anything home that was "live" so came home with frozen rats and mice :cry: tho.....picked my next purchase which will be - turtles  By right I did not purchased them at the show..... I just took a business card and will ring the guy tomorrow and purchase will be done later this week! Yeap I am a woman true to my word bahahahahaha :evil: :lol:



Bahahahaha, I love it!


----------



## JackTheHerper (Feb 18, 2012)

I ran around the place like an excited little school girl, lol I didn't get anything, but if anyone bought rats from ferm and juicy then you might have met my sister, Maybe next year ill get a gecko or maybe a Bredli


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2012)

I was told by hubby no more animals for the zoo, I came home with a baby beardie hehehe, he was right next to me when I got him and just gave me the look lol, love the little fella already but don't think I will be allowed to go next year :-( lol


----------



## Gangrenous (Feb 18, 2012)

Went looking for ridgetails or pygmy mulga monitors. Walked out with 3 Black headed monitors and a very very large log couldnt be more happy.


----------



## Jamesss (Feb 18, 2012)

Was awesome, I got this pair of Bredlis. http://i.imgur.com/JB49V.jpg
Good fun, lots of eye candy there


----------



## Miffy (Feb 18, 2012)

Getting some Albino Darwins from Russell Grant


----------



## tyson001 (Feb 18, 2012)

Jamesss said:


> Was awesome, I got this pair of Bredlis. http://i.imgur.com/JB49V.jpg
> Good fun, lots of eye candy there



were they the ones from seca?


----------



## turtle (Feb 18, 2012)

Was an awesome reptile expo, fantastic effort from Bryan Barnett and everyone else that organized such a large event.
I couldnt help myself and purchased an adult female jungle which looks amazing, 2 prossies which were the lightest ones I've ever seen from Joey Montebello and 2 green tree frogs to shut the kids up. Hehe!

Dan


----------



## Jamesss (Feb 18, 2012)

Nah, it was from one of the private breeders opposite them, Michael Breen. Very happy with them, and they've settled beautifully into their new home.


----------



## dez86 (Feb 18, 2012)

Just a salebrosus....didn't think it was as good as last year but still pretty happy with the day


----------



## trader (Feb 18, 2012)

helping Brian at the HerpShop tables I did not get to go around too much, but it was a great expo! More came through the door than the previous yr. Great to see some herpers that came back after going to their first Expo last yr.  Everyone in a great mood...


----------



## edstar (Feb 18, 2012)

I got a stripped costal from seca. Wanted a woma tho. Why do they need to be on a advanced licence?!? Lol


----------



## Sarah (Feb 18, 2012)

dez86 said:


> Just a salebrosus....didn't think it was as good as last year but still pretty happy with the day


wow thats great was that one of the hatchlings John had, i didnt come home with anything probably just as well too,i helped out for most of the day at the vhs table.


----------



## Jamesss (Feb 18, 2012)

edstar said:


> I got a stripped costal from seca. Wanted a woma tho. Why do they need to be on a advanced licence?!? Lol


Ooh, I really liked the look of their striped coastals. I was thinking about getting the pair of bredlis from them, but the other place was better looking and cheaper ones.


----------



## dez86 (Feb 18, 2012)

Sarah said:


> wow thats great was that one of the hatchlings John had, i didnt come home with anything probably just as well too,i helped out for most of the day at the vhs table.


Yeah was from john he was nice enough to not sell it on me till we got a there


----------



## tyson001 (Feb 18, 2012)

i got a light coloured yearling jungle from seca really liked there set up it was a great day out and toatlly worth the trip left hoping to get a murray because of the temprement but fell in love with the jungle lol.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 18, 2012)

dez86 said:


> Yeah was from john he was nice enough to not sell it on me till we got a there



nice i saw it before the expo started , and they are pretty big for a hatchling too.


----------



## Dragon-Drew (Feb 18, 2012)

Went looking for a Diamond, but could not find any. Found 2 at the lost reptile stand but while I was looking some one bought them from right under my nose. Doh. Came home empty handed.


----------



## dez86 (Feb 18, 2012)

Sarah said:


> nice i saw it before the expo started , and they are pretty big for a hatchling too.



Yeah I didn't think they would be so big the parents are huge


----------



## wasgij (Feb 18, 2012)

dez86 said:


> Yeah was from john he was nice enough to not sell it on me till we got a there



early bird gets the worm I guess! had to put my name down for some, damn you!


----------



## jahan (Feb 18, 2012)

I did like the look of the paradox that was there.


----------



## dez86 (Feb 18, 2012)

wasgij said:


> early bird gets the worm I guess! had to put my name down for some, damn you!


I've been hassling him for ages for one now just gotta get some more


----------



## Sarah (Feb 18, 2012)

dez86 said:


> Yeah I didn't think they would be so big the parents are huge



i have 4 leafy eggs after seeing John's hatchy i cant wait for mine to hatch although i wont be parting with any as they are my favourite gecko.


----------



## leeroy1983 (Feb 18, 2012)

A bit smaller than last year although i did pick myself up a nice baby GTP and Jungle Python.


----------



## dez86 (Feb 18, 2012)

Sarah said:


> i have 4 leafy eggs after seeing John's hatchy i cant wait for mine to hatch although i wont be parting with any as they are my favourite gecko.


are they salebrosus or swaini id be keeping them to there to hard to find good luck with them


----------



## Sarah (Feb 18, 2012)

mine are salebrosus, one egg has a dent so at this stage im hoping at least 3 of the 4 eggs hatch but as its a 80odd days of incubation i dont want to jinx myself.


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 18, 2012)

I got a hatchling/yearling darwin carpet python (about 80cm) for $50  It was make an offer and he wants to get rid of em so I said $50 and wallah


----------



## Jamesss (Feb 18, 2012)

MontyTheBredl said:


> I got a hatchling/yearling darwin carpet python (about 80cm) for $50  It was make an offer and he wants to get rid of em so I said $50 and wallah


Wow, nice catch! who was that from? And come on, you can't tell us what you've got and not show pics


----------



## Darwin-Girl88 (Feb 18, 2012)

i got myself a Baby Proserpine  she is sooo pretty !!


----------



## richvan (Feb 18, 2012)

What a great day brought the whole family, picked up a freckled monitor, all the missing issues of scales and tales and most importantly 4 kids who are totally addicted to all things herp.


----------



## Jamesss (Feb 18, 2012)

Darwin-Girl88 said:


> i got myself a Baby Proserpine  she is sooo pretty !!


Awesome  there was some really nice prossys around, looked at them myself, but I'd gone there with the plan of getting a bredli pair, so I had to stick to that 



richvan said:


> What a great day brought the whole family, picked up a freckled monitor, all the missing issues of scales and tales and most importantly 4 kids who are totally addicted to all things herp.


Haha sounds fun! was definitely good for the kids. I took my 8 year old brother along, and he spent a fair while looking at the GTPs and patting the lace monitor who was sitting on the shoulder of the guy playing didgeridoo.


----------



## r3ptilian (Feb 18, 2012)

I got two baby beardies and four Splendida. Saw heaps of stuff I wanted but money didnt stretch that far.


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 18, 2012)

I wanted PK's pair of roughies but somebody on here kept out bidding me for them (yeah you know who you are )


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 18, 2012)

I got it from Black Snake productions (Michael Alexander). I havnt got him yet, i have to go to pick him up when my licence gets approved  Also seen a couple of nice bredlis for $100 later in the day (4pm). I also got 6 60 watt globes and a sliding glass door lock.
6 globes: $18
1 lock: $5 (was $8 but he didnt have a 2 dollar coin so he said happy herping  )


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 18, 2012)

gosia said:


> *****
> 
> I on the other hand was told by hubby that I wasn't allowed to bring anything home that was "live"



That's exactly what my husband says!!! This is apparently the last one i am allowed, but I can live with that, he's a gem for agreeing to all the pets we have when he is not really an animal person.


----------



## smithson (Feb 18, 2012)

What a dam good expo my 1st one I will be saving
some big coin for next year!!


----------



## Channaz (Feb 18, 2012)

I bought a woma, my first snake!!!! This follows a three decade hiatus, since I last kept reptiles. Although I won't collect until my licence is approved.


----------



## andyoz (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who came and said hello to us on the ZooMed and ExoTerra booth. Met some really nice people today!


----------



## Mason333 (Feb 18, 2012)

andyoz said:


> Thanks to everyone who came and said hello to us on the ZooMed and ExoTerra booth. Met some really nice people today!



was great to have a chat with you, and see the products, shame you did not have any tanks for sale like last year!!!!


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 18, 2012)

I didn't get anything live the last thing my sister said to me before she left for NSW on Thursday was "NO. Just NO"
I hadn't even asked yet!!
I do however have contact details for several people who breed things I want, no, NEED
Specifically NT BHP's and several geckos, so hopefully soon


----------



## Fantazmic (Feb 18, 2012)

We didnt see anything live that took our eye, but said hello to Brian and had a lovely day wandering around. 

We wil definintely come back next year and support the club.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Feb 18, 2012)

any pictures of expo would love to see 
cheers mick


----------



## gosia (Feb 18, 2012)

sarah_m said:


> That's exactly what my husband says!!! This is apparently the last one i am allowed, but I can live with that, he's a gem for agreeing to all the pets we have when he is not really an animal person.



Haha, Thats what my hubby said to me...about 3 reptiles ago! "This is the last one OK!!!!???" "So I smile and say of course!!!! And under my breath I say "for this month!!!" lol

Tell your husband what I tell mine : He should consider himself lucky. Some girls demand diamonds for $10,000 and it barely fits on their little finger. My $800 diamond fits on my fingers, hand, arm and neck all at the same time! What a saving!!! :lol:


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Feb 18, 2012)

I went in the afternoon. Was good for a look and got to hold a few snakes, but was expecting a bit more variety with lizards.


----------



## CameronWright (Feb 18, 2012)

i picked up my first snake, i got a hatchling coastal carpet  thinking the name oscar


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 18, 2012)

picked up a thermostat and a sarina, also got the Jan edition of Scales and Tails and subscribed for 12 months, was a good day. sis kept trying to make my mum let me buy a bells' phase lacie even though I told her how big they get, and she's afraid of my bluetongue.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 18, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> I wanted PK's pair of roughies but somebody on here kept out bidding me for them (yeah you know who you are )



Sorry about that redink, lol. As indicated, I got a pair of roughies in the auction, I also got my black bluie from Peter Krauss who also kindly gifted me a het as well. I also got a lovely pair of barred golden tails off John and put a deposit on a Boyds.


----------



## Channaz (Feb 18, 2012)

I loved the whole expo. I spoke to many people and recognised even more. 

The only thing I wondered about was that the stage was not more utilised. I was there early and did not leave until 1.30-ish and in that time I only saw the American expert Funk who gave a talk on parasites (he was very good, but even though I was scarcely a few metres from him, the sound quality wasn't great). I would have loved to have seen more people use this space.


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 18, 2012)

OMG in that van out the front, there was a shingle back lizard, and it was in appauling condition. It was as thin as a rake, could see it was very lifeless and extremely skinny. I was saddened by it


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey all, first post here in a few years.

I went along to the expo purely for a bit of a gawk and to see what was happening in the herp world these days (I am pretty out of touch). Was amazed at how cheap the greens and albinos are!!

Was also pretty impressed with the price of a certain Blue phase CTS.... Pick it up tomorrow since I didn't have my licence with me


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 18, 2012)

gosia said:


> Haha, Thats what my hubby said to me...about 3 reptiles ago! "This is the last one OK!!!!???" "So I smile and say of course!!!! And under my breath I say "for this month!!!" lol
> 
> Tell your husband what I tell mine : He should consider himself lucky. Some girls demand diamonds for $10,000 and it barely fits on their little finger. My $800 diamond fits on my fingers, hand, arm and neck all at the same time! What a saving!!! :lol:


Haha, there's an idea. I tell mine that if I don't get snakes I may start asking for babies instead- just hope he never calls my bluff!(shudder)


----------



## gosia (Feb 18, 2012)

sarah_m said:


> that if I don't get snakes I may start asking for babies instead



NOW!!! Thats expensive!!!!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 19, 2012)

dez86 said:


> Yeah was from john he was nice enough to not sell it on me till we got a there



Great bloke, far more interested in talking geckos than actually selling them. 



BigWillieStyles said:


> I went in the afternoon. Was good for a look and got to hold a few snakes, but was expecting a bit more variety with lizards.



I was there just before 12 and of what lizards were left, were mostly sold by my second walk around.


----------



## tyson001 (Feb 19, 2012)

here is the jungle i brought just wondering if any one knows the local or any thing about it as i for got to ask i was to excited all i got was it is a male and a jungle pics aren't great as off ipod.
View attachment 239119
View attachment 239120


----------



## dee4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Darwin-Girl88 said:


> i got myself a Baby Proserpine  she is sooo pretty !!



Lol, so you did buy it?? Thought you said your hubby would flip if you come home with more?


----------



## leviathan (Feb 19, 2012)

Bought my 4th snake, a nice hypo pepperd coastal carpet python, he's a stunner, will be giving him a few days if peace and quiet, wasn't too happy after ingot him home from the expo haha don't blame him


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 19, 2012)

all in all it was a great day! i was there from set up to pack up, and saw alot of familiar faces, alot of people i wasnt expecting to see turned up aswell which was great! i felt that there wasnt as much as last year, but what was there was much better quality! there was a few things i saw that tickled me, but in the end i bought the jungles in the auction and a couple of books. took the camera but didnt take any photos, so i would love to see some of the pics people took!!


----------



## Scalez108 (Feb 19, 2012)

i have never been to an expo. i didn't know how much people cant hold back. can't blame them i would do the same no doubt about it


----------



## Allybean (Feb 19, 2012)

I managed to only buy a exo terra stand for by beardies enclosure, slightly damaged but at 1/3rd of the price I wasnt going to complain!


----------



## tyson001 (Feb 19, 2012)

does any one have pics this thread is getting dull


----------



## dez86 (Feb 19, 2012)

View attachment 239141
the salebrosus I picked up


----------



## BallaratWildlife (Feb 19, 2012)

did anyone else see the state of the freshy at animal tracks? he was skin and bones, you could see the vertebrae aloung his neck and he had his eyes closed all the time, was a great expo but felt the state of that crocodile was disgusting


----------



## saratoga (Feb 19, 2012)

tyson001 said:


> does any one have pics this thread is getting dull



working on a video which I'll upload soon!


----------



## tyson001 (Feb 19, 2012)

awesome will it be on youtube if yes what is your channel?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 19, 2012)

Overheard a young boy working at one of the stalls explaining that a childrens python was named so "because they are soft and gentle like a child" :shock: 
I actually laughed out loud.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 19, 2012)

dez86 said:


> View attachment 239141
> the salebrosus I picked up



it says invalid link ,


----------



## thomasbecker (Feb 19, 2012)

I was planning on getting something but nothing really took my interest. Was quite dissapointed in the amount of lizards and variety compared to last year, seemed a lot less reptiles but more accessories. 

The main thing that I noticed is that someone arguably got 2 Merten's for $450 and was soon later selling them for $400ea. I'm 100% sure they were the same monitors as there were only two there, they weren't for sale by the guy before and it was the same guy who bought them previously.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 19, 2012)

Wouldve liked a larger range of lizards but I'm happy with my purchases! Would you say the Beardie is a "high colour" one?


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 19, 2012)

Sound's like everyone had a great day!
More pic's would be appreciated )


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 19, 2012)

i forgot the camera


----------



## lizardloco (Feb 19, 2012)

saratoga said:


> working on a video which I'll upload soon!



Cool, can't wait...


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 19, 2012)

MontyTheBredl said:


> i forgot the camera




So did I D:


----------



## Darwin-Girl88 (Feb 19, 2012)

dee4 said:


> Lol, so you did buy it?? Thought you said your hubby would flip if you come home with more?



Haha yes i did!! and when i rang him and very wearily told him that i had brought one he goes "i couldnt expect you to and look and not buy anything" so he is happy and so am i!! haha i get her when kevin gets back from him trip  cant wait lol


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Feb 19, 2012)

tyson001 said:


> does any one have pics this thread is getting dull



Yeah I agree with you tyson more pic's would be great  Unfortunately we were unable to make it this year which is sad as I was looking forward to talking to a few people who were there on the day & some of the get together's afterwards would have been a great deal of fun from what I'm told lol. Will definitely be heading there next year, cant wait to catch up with some of you  And maybe find a treasure or two to take home.


----------



## boris.2010 (Feb 20, 2012)

we didn't get there till after 2.00.....................why do they have to do roadworks when we want to get somewhere lol
Went chasing a femal bredli after we lost ours late last year and ended up coming home with two nice big girls from Black Snake Productions, after sexing one for us which we bought he then sexed the other and yep another feamle and the offer he made us was wayyyy to good to refuse. Michael guessing they are around 3 and 4 years old. We were also after a female Spotted which we got after walking around and around, couldn't find an adult male Childreni but so happy with what we bought home


View attachment 239425
View attachment 239428
she soon settled in straight into the boys hide and this is what they were like when we lifted the hide off 

View attachment 239427
the smaller of the bredli's 

View attachment 239426
they settled in well too and as you can see both are about to shed

enjoyed the day and will go back again and again


----------



## dez86 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 20, 2012)

I picked up a yearling male Wheatbelt Stimson to pair up with my female when the time is right. Bought from John McGrath, he was kind enough to drop the price a bit, even though I didn't ask for a discount.

I also got a jumbo hide for one of my Olive Pythons and some of those plush toy monitors for a couple of upcoming birthdays. I did pretty well to restrict myself to one new addition, although the young Legless Lizards at Dixilizards only just avoided purchase.

No photos for me either. I took a camera in, but put it back in the car beacuse it was a hassle to carry and I just wanted to enjoy the eye candy.


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 20, 2012)

boris.2010 said:


> we didn't get there till after 2.00.....................why do they have to do roadworks when we want to get somewhere lol
> Went chasing a femal bredli after we lost ours late last year and ended up coming home with two nice big girls from Black Snake Productions, after sexing one for us which we bought he then sexed the other and yep another feamle and the offer he made us was wayyyy to good to refuse. Michael guessing they are around 3 and 4 years old. We were also after a female Spotted which we got after walking around and around, couldn't find an adult male Childreni but so happy with what we bought home
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh we were looking at those bredlis right after you bought them  ahwell you win i guess haha we got a darwin carpet python off black snake productions for $50 so i aint complaining!


----------



## smart73 (Feb 20, 2012)

Was a bit disappionted really!! But maybe I built myself up a bit as I was looking forward to it for a while. In saying that most of all the animals looked really healthy and there were some good bargains. Was really after some frogs which was really limited which very surprising. But picked up some White Lipped Tree Frogs very cute.


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 20, 2012)

dez86 said:


> View attachment 239432



Nice one mate... I may have spoken to you outside. As there was John was the only one selling leaftails and there was only one bloke I saw carrying one, I believe I lent you a light outside and saw you carrying it in the container.


----------



## dez86 (Feb 20, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Nice one mate... I may have spoken to you outside. As there was John was the only one selling leaftails and there was only one bloke I saw carrying one, I believe I lent you a light outside and saw you carrying it in the container.



Yep that would be me


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 20, 2012)

I was checking that out when you bought it, beat me to it by seconds, haha.


----------



## smithy18772 (Feb 21, 2012)

Got my self a pair of olives hot lookin jungle male and a stimmi male had them all lined up before I went other than the stimmi


----------



## raycam01_au (Feb 21, 2012)

we came down from Brisbane, and had a great time, Sarah nearly bought a nice little Olive, and i loved a little Jungle, and omg that Large Male Water Python fr $250 farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrk me, i so so so so wanted lol
but alas had a gr8 time in melbourne met a heap of gr8 peeps,


----------



## Freeloader (Feb 25, 2012)

Anyone know the name of the seller of the northern bluetongues?


----------



## Irbz_27 (Mar 2, 2012)

is this the only expo of its kind in vic for the year? new to the hobby an was disappointed i couldnt make it in there for it


----------



## trader (Mar 2, 2012)

probably...it takes almost a year to organise one and it is A LOT of work for the organisers! Sorry you missed the one we just had.


----------



## Belv6 (Mar 3, 2012)

i picked up breeding pair of thick tales, 2 large males thick tales, a baby levis and 2 bynoes, i wanted to get some adult levis levis but didn't see a lot around


----------



## Red_LaCN (Apr 20, 2012)

I just called up a Melbourne reptile shop on availability etc of a python i wouldnt mind getting in the next 6-12mths,and heard that apparently there may not be a Melbourne Reptile Expo next year as this year didnt do so well? Does anyone know anymore about this? I would be devastated as i am really looking forward to going to my first show.
Next snake i wouldnt mind is an albino darwin carpet.


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 20, 2012)

Red_LaCN said:


> I just called up a Melbourne reptile shop on availability etc of a python i wouldnt mind getting in the next 6-12mths,and heard that apparently there may not be a Melbourne Reptile Expo next year as this year didnt do so well? Does anyone know anymore about this? I would be devastated as i am really looking forward to going to my first show.
> Next snake i wouldnt mind is an albino darwin carpet.



Haven't heard anything about not having an expo next year... you could contact the VHS if you would like.


----------



## Red_LaCN (Apr 20, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Haven't heard anything about not having an expo next year... you could contact the VHS if you would like.



Hmmm,i never thought of that hahaha.

Note - just sent an email off to them as i cannot find a contact number. Have work in about an hour or so but will check emails after i finish work at 9pm.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 20, 2012)

good luck getting a reply.i emailed about purchasing some back copies of herpetofauna,couple of months back,never heard back,lol

also being a pet shop,there probably hoping u pay there price instead of picking up a bargain elsewhere,eg next years expo,so wouldnt rely on that comment 100 percent


----------



## Red_LaCN (Apr 20, 2012)

I sure hope your right richard. I would go to this shop to buy my next snake if they had what i wanted available. If i was to buy from this shop,it would be sooner than February next year.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 20, 2012)

they may know what there talking about,but also very well may not,lol,ive heard some pretty dodgey things said at pet shops,even some of the supposed better ones,alot are more into the sale then anything else,i know a chap who also got fired for reccomending an easier,re cheaper species to a begginner over the expensive one they were interested in,whats worse is people listen to some of the advice and take it as gospel,lol


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 20, 2012)

Red_LaCN said:


> Hmmm,i never thought of that hahaha.
> 
> Note - just sent an email off to them as i cannot find a contact number. Have work in about an hour or so but will check emails after i finish work at 9pm.



Should sign up as a member as well when they get back to you... our herp societies (Australia wide) could all use our help


----------



## Red_LaCN (Apr 20, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Should sign up as a member as well when they get back to you... our herp societies (Australia wide) could all use our help



I do plan on doing that yes,should they get back to me. I really want to go to the next expo in Melbourne and hopefully meet a few of you there. Do you all meet up at one place there? My 11yo daughter and myself are very excited lol. Im just a little um 'angry' would be a nice word,that my tax return done 3wks ago now still has not come in. I have a snake on hold atm and i hate stuffing people around once i have said 'yes,i will have this'. As i am unsure to when my tax will come in,i cannot sign up as a member right now.

Ok,i got an email back but its to late now to be making calls. I have contact numbers i can call,and have given my own also. Hopefully will hear something tomorrow.
I was told thou that its probably easier to talk on phone than play 'email tennis' lol. Gotta agree with that.


----------



## VHS1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Red_LaCN said:


> I just called up a Melbourne reptile shop on availability etc of a python i wouldnt mind getting in the next 6-12mths,and heard that apparently there may not be a Melbourne Reptile Expo next year as this year didnt do so well? Does anyone know anymore about this? I would be devastated as i am really looking forward to going to my first show.
> Next snake i wouldnt mind is an albino darwin carpet.



OK, as for this years expo "not doing so well", the fact of the matter is that this years event was the most successful so far. This one was the 5th expo we have staged and below is an indication of how it has grown by the indicator of "Animal Sales" on the day............




width="384" style="width: 384px"
|- 
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" |
*Expo*

| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" |
*Snakes*

| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" |
*Lizards*

| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" |
*Frogs*

| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" |
*Turtles*

| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" |
*TOTAL*

|- 
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 2006
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 62
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 19
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 9
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 0
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 90
|- 
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 2008
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 
|- 
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 2009
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 79
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 123
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 103
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 5
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 310
|- 
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 2011
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 107
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 171
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 183
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 5
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 466
|- 
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 2012
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 163
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 260
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 147
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 27
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 597
|- 
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" |
*TOTAL*

| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 411
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 573
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 442
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 37
| style="width: 64px; height: 17px" | 1463
|-

2008 was the only year we have no figures for but I am sure it would have fallen somewhere in between 2006 and 2009.

We are already working towards next years expo and looking forward to it being the best yet so start saving ya pennies now as there are always some great deals to be made!

If anyone wants to lock themselves in for a table or to be one of our sponsors then it is never too early so get those emails coming in now.
So, Red_LaCN put your mind at rest and get your expo hat on next year


----------



## Belv6 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great news


----------



## Red_LaCN (Apr 22, 2012)

Well now that i am glad to hear!!! I have been busy all day then fell asleep early,was exhausted. And you can be sure i will start saving those pennies,and i already know exactly what i want  The only problem is what to do with the extra cash,so many choices! Im glad that it will be on and that what i was told was a load of dung. I was worried as i had seen the videos and you all look so busy,and i want to come to the expo next year!


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 22, 2012)

No worries Red Our secretary has been trying to reach you to put your mind at rest too. I think he left you a message so if you could give him a call back it would be appreciated 

Happy saving 
Afro


----------



## Red_LaCN (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeps i called back,has been so busy here lol. He will be sending me via postal mail the application i need so that i can join which i thought was awesome. Cant wait to get that and fill it in and send it off now,only decision left is to decide which membership i would like haha. Has a very good chat with him also,and found him very polite so now i cant wait to meet everyone.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 22, 2012)

see mate,had a feeling it would still be on,got to love rumours,lol

definatly join up,every member counts,and the society works pretty hard,and have for years,so any support back is greatly appreciated


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 22, 2012)

Belv6 said:


> Great news


You contributed to about 1% of total sales for this year didn't you?


----------



## Glidergirl (Jun 20, 2012)

I wish they had these expo's in South Australia


----------

